# On July 4th, a wake up call for American cops



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*
*Career Survival*
with Sgt. Betsy Brantner Smith

July 4th is a day to cerebrate the birth of the United States of America, a nation still strong, still powerful, but also a nation in transition, possibly in peril, and certainly a nation on the cusp of changes that may prove to be divisive. As we watch the demonstrations and the violence on the streets of Tehran, and the negative role of the Iranian police in that chaotic dictatorship, American law enforcement officers must ask themselves: "are we ready, truly ready, to keep order on our own streets if our own citizens turn against the government, against us, against each other?"

Remember that this country was born out of protest, out of the fight against tyranny and oppression, out of a need and a love for true freedom, and we are the ones who must walk that fine line between protecting the rights of those we serve and keeping the peace for the benefit of all. Whether you work in federal, state or local law enforcement, no one can deny these are going to interesting times for all of us.

Full Article: On July 4th, a wake up call for American cops


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Naive.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm tempted to take up a protest against our CURRENT government.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

There an explosion of civil unrest ready to happen in this country!! What has happen to the domestic terrorist groups? Since 911 we have been focusing on middle eastern / Muslim type terrorist. The typical american red neck has been ignored and now that we have a racist black president we in for tough times.... WE THE PEOPLE my ass


----------

